# M1 Carbine



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd like to buy my grandfather an M1 Carbine for Christmas next year, but I don't want to get the wrong one.

He was a paratrooper and left the Army right before Vietnam began. The only thing he's ever mentioned about his rifle is that it was _not_ the paratrooper model with the wire stock.

Are there any specifics that his most likely would have had, so I know what to keep my eyes peeled for?

Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It might've been an M2 (selectable for semi- or fully-automatic).
It probably had a really adjustable rear sight: Something much like that on the Springfield '03A3, rather than a mere flip-over aperture.
Maybe a bayonet lug, too.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would recommend looking for a GM manufactured M-1 carbine that should get what you are looking for they will cost a bit more but you will get what most carried.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Guns shows are decent places to find the real McCoy. I bought one in 1998 from a hobbyist at a gun show and had it checked out by an armorer who was there before I completed the transaction. Everything on that rifle is genuine WWII vintage parts. WWII era M1 Carbines had pop up sights (from small to large peep aperture) and a "flat" bolt as opposed to the rounded bolt. Mine also has a bayonet lug.

They can be found. You just have to do your research first to see what is real and what is not.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

He might be happier with a Ruger Mini. They are built just like the M-1's except you don't need the "clip" for it -- it comes with a 5 round magazine.

This way he won't need to risk smashing his thumb -- getting M-1 Thumb.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

AdamSmith said:


> He might be happier with a Ruger Mini. They are built just like the M-1's except you don't need the "clip" for it -- it comes with a 5 round magazine.
> 
> This way he won't need to risk smashing his thumb -- getting M-1 Thumb.


The rifle in question doesn't use a clip.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

AdamSmith said:


> He might be happier with a Ruger Mini. They are built just like the M-1's except you don't need the "clip" for it -- it comes with a 5 round magazine.
> 
> This way he won't need to risk smashing his thumb -- getting M-1 Thumb.


The M1 Carbine is only superficially similar to the M1 Garand rifle.
They operate in similar manners, but they are fed by very different systems.

The M1 Carbine uses a box magazine which inserts from below.
The M1 Rifle uses an eight-round, "_en-bloc_" clip which inserts from above.

Further, the quest is for a duplicate of the weapon the man used during his military service.
The Ruger Mini-14 is only very superficially like that.


----------



## CPAwithaGun (Nov 9, 2013)

you can generally find them at the all the gun shows I have been to, various manufactures good luck, extra mags are plenty and ammo is running about $30 for 50 rounds


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

AdamSmith said:


> This way he won't need to risk smashing his thumb -- getting M-1 Thumb.


M-1 Garand thumb is entirely different and non-existant in M-1 carbines.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

ponzer04 said:


> I'd like to buy my grandfather an M1 Carbine for Christmas next year, but I don't want to get the wrong one.
> 
> He was a paratrooper and left the Army right before Vietnam began. The only thing he's ever mentioned about his rifle is that it was _not_ the paratrooper model with the wire stock.
> 
> ...


 Check Out Fulton Armory .com


----------

